# Al Ain vs Pattaya



## botak_ding (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi,
Anybody with experience living/working both in UAE (Al Ain) and Thailand (Pattaya)? If you're offered for THB120,000/month without accomodation and AED35,000 with accomodation, which you'd select?
Just interested in saving point of view. FYI my wife is not working and have 2 children; 7 (primary school) and 3 years old.


----------



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

botak_ding said:


> Hi,
> Anybody with experience living/working both in UAE (Al Ain) and Thailand (Pattaya)? If you're offered for THB120,000/month without accomodation and AED35,000 with accomodation, which you'd select?
> Just interested in saving point of view. FYI my wife is not working and have 2 children; 7 (primary school) and 3 years old.


If you choose Thailand be prapared for the big D and ad that to your calculations. Not many marriages survive Thailand.


----------



## botak_ding (Mar 6, 2011)

What is "Big D"? 
Can please why not many marriages survive Thailand? FYI, I'm not getting married with Thai, I already married with a girl of my own country.


----------



## JerryA (Feb 27, 2011)

"Big D" means divorce.


----------

